
Ask HN: Salary increase from Seattle to Bay Area - liegroup
Software engineer contemplating a move from Seattle to Mountain View. I&#x27;d be coming in at the senior level to a company considered a &quot;unicorn&quot;. When I do the math on the cost of living increase and what I currently make, the minimum salary that I need to make is 175K. Is this low, on target, or high for a Senior Engineer in the valley? Initial offer is in the mid-150K range.<p>I should note, I&#x27;d be leaving behind a job I&#x27;m not completely unhappy with, co-workers that I like, and friends and family, for what looks like a great job in a place where we don&#x27;t know anyone.
======
e9
Think twice about it. Moving from middle of nowhere or from place where there
is no tech is no brainer, but Seattle is a different story. First, consider
that there is California income tax (unlike Washington where there is no state
income tax). Second, if you want to live in decent place it's way more
expensive than you'd be led to believe (check out craigslist +
apartments.com). Third, consider that even if you join company and love your
co-workers, those co-workers are most likely to be gone within 1-2 years.
Engineers constantly switch jobs in Silicon Valley and average tenure at a
company is pretty low ([https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-tenure-of-a-
softwa...](https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-average-tenure-of-a-software-
engineer-in-a-silicon-valley-company)).

Having said that, at a bigger company you can reasonably expect what you are
looking for. But at a startup it might be a bit harder to negotiate to that
level, also consider that if you don't perform within first couple of months
then they'll most likely let you go.

------
malyk
Somewhere between 150 and 180 seems reasonable. So you should negotiate up,
but don't be surprised if they won't go all the way to 175.

